# What Happens To Thoughts?



## ozstone (Jul 5, 2007)

Have you ever wondered what happens with our thoughts?
Ok I might be a bit ripped right now but I have often thought of this.

I know we have a memory that stores information that our Brains process and holds for us to use , but what happens to the memories that we forget?
I have often imagined the mind to have like a sink plug and whenever it gets pulled out our memories of selected instances go swirling down the plug hole, thus not enabling us to ever remember these thoughts.
What do you think?
Or is it reverse and do they just get blown out as snot?


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 5, 2007)

LMAO....Blown out as snot.....


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 5, 2007)

ozstone said:


> what happens to the memories that we forget?


Up in smoke.........


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 5, 2007)

*Man...You are fuckin' STONED!!*

*I aint mad at ya!!*


----------



## ozstone (Jul 5, 2007)

And I am gettin paid to be hahahaha


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd like to try to respond to this one.

The GNOSTICs and The Rosicrucians have many books available on THOUGHTS. Edgar Cayce, the PSYCHIC , had a lot to say too about THOUGHTS.
All 3 agreed that THOUGHTS are THINGS, or are REAL and have a Reality. They compare them to the AIR, we can not see AIR, but we know it exist and it real. They all agreed there are two basic kinds of thoughts, POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE. They all agreed that POSITIVE thoughts and NEGATIVE thoughts accumulate in a ETHERIC world or relm, IN A HIGHER DIMENSION, and just float around, waiting to join with a similar thought, waiting to become part of the real world. 
For example, IF I think the thought "I am going to grow some pot". Well, that is a POSITIVE thought and it goes to the ETHERIC THOUGHT WORLD.........waiting to see if another similar POSITIVE thought comes along to join it. If the next day, I think the thought again, "I really am going to grow some pot"......then that thought goes and joins with the other thought and adds to it, reinforcing it and strenghtening it. IF I think it again and Again, IT will become REAL. I can even strenghten taht THOUGHT by writing it down in words or drawing a picture of it. BUT IF I think more Negative thoughts than positive ones, like "No, I can't do it" and "NO, I will never be able to grow pot" then those negative thoughts can minus out and destroy the positive thoughts, AND IT WON'T HAPPEN. 
I've read dozens of books on POSITIVE THINKING. THE POWER OF POSITIVE THINKING is the best book available. There is a very successful famous book out now called *THE SECRET*  and it tells how to use POSTITIVE THOUGHTS to make changes in our lives and how to be very very successful by controling our thoughts. I reccomend it!


----------



## ecto (Jul 5, 2007)

i believe we retain more data then we imagine. i just feel we haven't learned to access it's full capacity.

this is evident in cases of savant syndrome. perhaps signs of our next evolutionary phase?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 5, 2007)

ecto said:


> i believe we retain more data then we imagine. i just feel we haven't learned to access it's full capacity.
> 
> this is evident in cases of savant syndrome. perhaps signs of our next evolutionary phase?


Our minds are indeed capable of way more than we give it credit for. I think that openeing up our minds and learning how to use them to their full potential will open doors for us that we previously thought impassible.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah I heard that we only use something like 10-15% of our brain power, so who knows what goes up there.


----------



## ozstone (Jul 5, 2007)

Roseman said:


> I'd like to try to respond to this one.
> 
> The GNOSTICs and The Rosicrucians have many books available on THOUGHTS. Edgar Cayce, the PSYCHIC , had a lot to say too about THOUGHTS.
> All 3 agreed that THOUGHTS are THINGS, or are REAL and have a Reality. They compare them to the AIR, we can not see AIR, but we know it exist and it real. They all agreed there are two basic kinds of thoughts, POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE. They all agreed that POSITIVE thoughts and NEGATIVE thoughts accumulate in a ETHERIC world or relm, IN A HIGHER DIMENSION, and just float around, waiting to join with a similar thought, waiting to become part of the real world.
> ...


 Thats Very Insightful Roseman thankyou
I guess It is kind of a surreal thing.I wish I could explain it as well as you have. 
I know you are not much of a Fiction person, but I liken what I am talking about to something like Stephen Kings "The Langoliers" where previous time and space got devoured and never to return. Just like I guess thoughts about certain things and events do.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 5, 2007)

ozstone said:


> Thats Very Insightful Roseman thankyou
> I guess It is kind of a surreal thing.I wish I could explain it as well as you have.
> I know you are not much of a Fiction person, but I liken what I am talking about to something like Stephen Kings "The Langoliers" where previous time and space got devoured and never to return. Just like I guess thoughts about certain things and events do.


I like that story, the movie not so much.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 5, 2007)

Roseman said:


> I'd like to try to respond to this one.
> 
> The GNOSTICs and The Rosicrucians have many books available on THOUGHTS. Edgar Cayce, the PSYCHIC , had a lot to say too about THOUGHTS.
> All 3 agreed that THOUGHTS are THINGS, or are REAL and have a Reality. They compare them to the AIR, we can not see AIR, but we know it exist and it real. They all agreed there are two basic kinds of thoughts, POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE. They all agreed that POSITIVE thoughts and NEGATIVE thoughts accumulate in a ETHERIC world or relm, IN A HIGHER DIMENSION, and just float around, waiting to join with a similar thought, waiting to become part of the real world.
> ...


I recommend everyone reads these books as law. I've watched the secret same as the book. and read the book laws of attraction. and another book called the physics of the soul and it all adds up to the same thing. The Power Of positive thought!!!!!

All I have to say is that it has brought amazing changes in the way I think and do everything, from the moment I wake to the moment I go to sleep. We all live out our own realities, the more negative you think the more neg will happen to you, same for positive. Example. my friend is a courier driver in a city, he used to tell me how much of a piss off It was to find parking spots umteen million times a day, After reading the secret, he started some small exercises where he would visualize an open parking spot in the lot, and see himself pulling in there etc, after a month or two he told me that he has hardly ever had to wait for a spot since. Same goes for coffee, he said it seems like some how some way he ends up with an average of 3-5 free coffees a week. 

These are small exaples of the effect in evryday things. But I think this happens in every aspect of our lives even If we don't understand it. He has gone from being bankrupt 2 years ago to buying himself his own condo this year. We talk about this all the time and have made a huge impact on each other and our whole group of friends. 

There are many stories like this, thoughts are energy I believe positive and negative. I believe all our thoughts go into one huge collective consousness. I think the biggest hurdel in puttin this stuff into practice is the how's and why's etc. You do not need to worry about hows things will change for the better Just KNOW!!!! that they will. ppl don't understand. You don't have too. Just believe.

One quickie, always avoid using the words NO NOT DONT CANT and a few others as there is always a better way of wording these types of phrases even if you think the same about them, this is one of the things I have noticed the most about this whole subject. I catch myself from time to time but as long as you keep it in your head things WILL only get better and easier. The laws of attraction do not recognize these negative conontations so when you think you are being positive and saying I hope I DONT have a bad day they will recognize I hope I have a bad day and there for that's what you'll get.

LOVE and GRATITUDE are the two most important thing to live and learn.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

Mexiblunt! 
Amen, and Amen!
Applause and More Applause.

You the man!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 5, 2007)

Roseman said:


> I'd like to try to respond to this one.
> 
> The GNOSTICs and The Rosicrucians have many books available on THOUGHTS. Edgar Cayce, the PSYCHIC , had a lot to say too about THOUGHTS.
> All 3 agreed that THOUGHTS are THINGS, or are REAL and have a Reality. They compare them to the AIR, we can not see AIR, but we know it exist and it real. They all agreed there are two basic kinds of thoughts, POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE. They all agreed that POSITIVE thoughts and NEGATIVE thoughts accumulate in a ETHERIC world or relm, IN A HIGHER DIMENSION, and just float around, waiting to join with a similar thought, waiting to become part of the real world.
> ...


All of this seems to me to be a natural state of realisation. One day we come to realise that positive thoughts lead to a healthier more fulfilling life. I did.

Thoughts have no substance, are not made from any chemicals, therefore they do not exist. Thoughts can never be more real than the substance we give them in our minds.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 5, 2007)

dude. i'm enjoying all this positive attitude. i'll check out these books, too.

peace


----------



## Roseman (Jul 5, 2007)

THE BOOKS about thoughts say that similar thoughts gather together in the Etheric World and they either weaken or strenghten, depending on POSITIVE and NEGATIVE.
It is ALMOST, (again ALMOST) like a vote or like voting. There is a talley of thoughts. 
Like I taste a strawberry for the first time and I say with a Positive Thought "I think I liked that combination of sweet and tart taste". Then a few days later, I UNKNOWINGLY taste a spoiled wrotten strawberry and I say "Good Grief, I don't think I do like Strawberries".........that is a negative thought. So a few weeks later, i decide to give it another try and I taste a real sweet strawberry and I think "Dang,that was good, I liked that, I will have another" and I eat a lot of good strawberries, and my reality becomes the total of my positive thoughts : I LIKE STRAWBERRIES.
Well, I have come to believe, and I mean I am convinced that I can create reality in a way, or make things happen by my thoughts, Positive or Negative.


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 5, 2007)

You guys do realize that science has pretty solid answers to these questions with, you know, study after study after study after study. You can look this stuff up on google or go check out a freshman psych book.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't really find it entertaining talking to book tho. you?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 6, 2007)

Roseman said:


> THE BOOKS about thoughts say that similar thoughts gather together in the Etheric World and they either weaken or strenghten, depending on POSITIVE and NEGATIVE.
> It is ALMOST, (again ALMOST) like a vote or like voting. There is a talley of thoughts.
> Like I taste a strawberry for the first time and I say with a Positive Thought "I think I liked that combination of sweet and tart taste". Then a few days later, I UNKNOWINGLY taste a spoiled wrotten strawberry and I say "Good Grief, I don't think I do like Strawberries".........that is a negative thought. So a few weeks later, i decide to give it another try and I taste a real sweet strawberry and I think "Dang,that was good, I liked that, I will have another" and I eat a lot of good strawberries, and my reality becomes the total of my positive thoughts : I LIKE STRAWBERRIES.
> Well, I have come to believe, and I mean I am convinced that I can create reality in a way, or make things happen by my thoughts, Positive or Negative.


 
Yes. I agree... with everything you've written in this post. I in fact have been a practitioner for many years (believe it or not, lol). The substance of thoughts. hmmm. Do you believe that with enough practise we might one day be able to take part in RECOGNISED thought transferral? As in the capability to read each others minds? we do it already to some degree.

I also go further than this. It is my belief that we are in more CONTROL over ourselves than we might believe. I'd even go so far as to say on a genetic level. If we can learn to move our finger it is almost reasonable to suggest that we might be able to rid ourselves of illnesses or even slow down the aging gene.

I believe we have untapped power, and when we start to use it our brain activities/useage will increase.


----------



## dumbassdrummer (Jul 6, 2007)

"I don't really find it entertaining talking to book tho. you?"

Talking to a book? No. Reading a book? Yes. Even then, mindless conjecture, ignoring what science has found, in the pursuit of such topics is a little silly, don't you think? I mean, do as you like, but the whole endeavor is as purposeful as whacking your head on the kitchen counter over and over with a buddy.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 6, 2007)

Skunkus says:
Yes. I agree... with everything you've written in this post. I in fact have been a practitioner for many years (believe it or not, lol). The substance of thoughts. hmmm. Do you believe that with enough practise we might one day be able to take part in RECOGNISED thought transferral? As in the capability to read each others minds? we do it already to some degree.

I also go further than this. It is my belief that we are in more CONTROL over ourselves than we might believe. I'd even go so far as to say on a genetic level. If we can learn to move our finger it is almost reasonable to suggest that we might be able to rid ourselves of illnesses or even slow down the aging gene.

I believe we have untapped power, and when we start to use it our brain activities/useage will increase.

I'm impressed, this is good theory, matter a fact, I accept it as fact too. 
Very good Skunk, Rep for you!
I cant' see Thoughts as Substance either. Books and more Books exist about the ETHERIC world, but I didn't gain anything from them. Just says that there exist "something" unseen and undetectable, but it still exists. I thinksimilar thoughts seek each other to strenghten each other into becoming REALITY and perhaps something of substance.
I am sitting at a desk. At one time this desk did not exist, it was NOT reality. But somewhere, at some time, a person had a THOUGHT. "I think I might buuild a desk". Well, that one thought did not yield a desk. BUT, that person thought it again, and again and again, until he got a pencil and paper and drew something or wrote something down. Well that didn't yield a desk, but it certainly strenghtened the THOUGHT of building a desk, and a desk becoming REAL later on. And the more POSITIVE Thoughts he had, the more the desk grew toward becoming a reality. If there had been a lot of Negative Thoughts, the desk may have never existed. But with Positive Thoughts and WRITTEN Words, the reality grew. The SPOKEN WORD also strenghtened the reality of the desk too. And then there was ACTION, and the desk became real.
What I just wrote as an example is what some people call MAJIK, or Alchemey, or even Witchcraft. But Most call it POSITIVE THINKING. If I want to make something happen, like smoke pot I grew myself, or see my sick friend get well, or have a table I built myself, I THINK POSITIVE THOUGHTS, I WRITE IT DOWN OFTEN, AND I SPEAK IT OFTEN! 
And Ta Da ! It Happens!
As Skunk says, we can heal ourselves of illness, we can make events occur, we can even share thoughts. Ask a married couple how often do they share the same thought. It seems it would seldom or never happen, yet it VERY OFTEN Happens!
I think I got to get back to work !


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 6, 2007)

sharing thoughts with someone close is called sympathy. 

When you know someone very well, at times without even a word, just a look and you can tell what's going on in their head. identical twins experience this more then normal because of the time they spent in the womb touching and responding to each other. and then in the crib, and then growing up together. 

it's simply advanced communication between very close partners.

but, i do not knock the idea that there are greater uses of the brain's power to be discovered in the future. i believe the brain, as an organ, has tremedous potential to evolve. We will unlock it's secrets whether or not we want to. it's evolution.


----------



## good2bkind (Jul 6, 2007)

ozstone said:


> Have you ever wondered what happens with our thoughts?
> Ok I might be a bit ripped right now but I have often thought of this.
> 
> I know we have a memory that stores information that our Brains process and holds for us to use , but what happens to the memories that we forget?
> ...



You're talking about a western view of the mind, all neurons and synapses and things housed in your cranium.

There are numerous other views that say that your mind extends well beyond you.

Nothing is forgotten, because ultimately there is no time, forward or backward. Everything is, all at once, so everything you've experienced, every thought you've had is there, right now.

Some use the idea of the holographic universe to represent this, that like a hologram, in the tiniest instance of anything is stored a representation of the entire universe.

It's not just your mind that can hold memories.

Places, activities, scents, actions hold memories.

Ever remembered something suddenly after years and years and you knew it had happened, only you'd never consciously remembered it-- you'd assumed that you'd forgotten it, that it was blown out as snot, or gone down the sink hole.

Yet there it is, often with feelings and emotions that you'd "forgotten," too.

Can the mind hold all this? Sure. But the mind is bigger than the brain. You're connected to everything, infinitely.

And that's the sort of stuff you think about toking on a good hit.

As compared to that legal liquid stuff, where you might think, "I'm gonna be the best man at your wedding, broh!" (ralph)


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 7, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> sharing thoughts with someone close is called sympathy.


 
We want to evolve this into empathy.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2007)

*Science and Spirituality have always been in conflict BUT do you see H20 (water) as 2 individual gases?*

*...this was in response to a comment made that science explains all of this.*


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 7, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Science and Spirituality have always been in conflict BUT do you see H20 (water) as 2 individual gases?*
> 
> *...this was in response to a comment made that science explains all of this.*


 I don't want to get too deep into this 1 but I seen an experement on the net somewhere I'll try to find it agian. In this experement they had ppl I guess medetate on water crystals both postive and negative and then would freeze the crystals and look at their geometrical shapes. 

It turned out the Ones loaded with positve vibes were all very nice fancy shapes symetrical etc. The ones with the negative of bad vibes were like globs and uneven etc.

Pretty interesting, Like I said iwill try to find a link to that experement.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 7, 2007)

Ahh found It. It's been a while since I checked this out, Now it seems there is a bunch of sites talking about this, this is one of them.

Masaru Emoto: Messages from Water


----------



## shamegame (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't know about all that crystal jazz but there is a theory that ghosts are created when emotions are absorbed by physical objects- houses, furniture, etc.According to this school of thought, "ghosts" are just the physical world replaying these emotions- suppossedly thats why ghosts often appear where terrible acts have been committed.


----------



## Ghost-tsohG (Jul 7, 2007)

Roseman said:


> I'd like to try to respond to this one.
> 
> The GNOSTICs and The Rosicrucians have many books available on THOUGHTS. Edgar Cayce, the PSYCHIC , had a lot to say too about THOUGHTS.
> All 3 agreed that THOUGHTS are THINGS, or are REAL and have a Reality. They compare them to the AIR, we can not see AIR, but we know it exist and it real. They all agreed there are two basic kinds of thoughts, POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE. They all agreed that POSITIVE thoughts and NEGATIVE thoughts accumulate in a ETHERIC world or relm, IN A HIGHER DIMENSION, and just float around, waiting to join with a similar thought, waiting to become part of the real world.
> ...


 
what you just described is something called will. if you think of "growing" in a postitive way and belive your first grow will knock your dick in the dirt, then yes it could happen. but if you say no then it just negates the effects of "positive" think.

look up "the secret" i was forced to watch it, but its mainly you can do anything if you just think that you can (i dont not firmly belive in this, but it does work in some situations)


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 7, 2007)

shamegame said:


> I don't know about all that crystal jazz but there is a theory that ghosts are created when emotions are absorbed by physical objects- houses, furniture, etc.According to this school of thought, "ghosts" are just the physical world replaying these emotions- suppossedly thats why ghosts often appear where terrible acts have been committed.


 
yeah maybe ghosts=frozen crystals same thing the only difference would be our perception. H20 is a physical object right? 

I''m not sure if it's emotions that would create these ghost, I would be more inclined to believe it's the soul, the very core of everything, the everything. not souls as we would invision but one huge one, just different parts as tho we were shrunk down to be inside a water molecule being able to see the 2 parts hydrogen and the one part oxygen the same way we look at the universe not just a water molecule. I think we are all part of one huge soul or GOD.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 7, 2007)

On a semi-unrelated topic if you look at the universe and how it is arranged,
it is very similar to atomic structure and it seems that our whole universe could just be a small patch of matter in another. larger universe.Imagine if you could zoom in on an object like , a coke can- if you could zoom in enough you might see the sub-atomic particles arranged in a similar way as the universe.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 7, 2007)

Which came first, the universe or life?


----------



## ecto (Jul 7, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Which came first, the universe or life?


we _are _the universe


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 7, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Which came first, the universe or life?


I say the universe.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 7, 2007)

shamegame said:


> On a semi-unrelated topic if you look at the universe and how it is arranged,
> it is very similar to atomic structure and it seems that our whole universe could just be a small patch of matter in another. larger universe.Imagine if you could zoom in on an object like , a coke can- if you could zoom in enough you might see the sub-atomic particles arranged in a similar way as the universe.


Thats what I said too. What if we are just part of an atom in something much much bigger?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 8, 2007)

That universe on a table thing opens up all sorts of ideas. We could even be some aliens university project. I doubt it, but I cannot completely disregard that it may be true.

I want my own universe.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 8, 2007)

Now we're getting into some next level shit here. 

I always liked to think that if this were the case we are a part of the composition of something in the 4th dimension, and that the atoms that compose us and our surroundings (3rd dimension) make up the universe for the second dimension. 

Wow.....think about that for a minute......that would mean that every single cell, or molecule is its own universe


----------



## Roseman (Jul 8, 2007)

I've heard it called
the Microcosm within the Macrocosm.


----------



## moxtox (Jul 8, 2007)

ecto said:


> i believe we retain more data then we imagine. i just feel we haven't learned to access it's full capacity.
> 
> this is evident in cases of savant syndrome. perhaps signs of our next evolutionary phase?


Yea i agree, sometimes ill catch a whiff of something and a memory will come rushing back to me. something that i wouldve never been able to remember had i tried to, but nonetheless it's clear as day.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 9, 2007)

So how do we learn?

We must first believe, and then practise. We must find a way that we can access the unused part of our brain. 

What is stopping us from getting in there? Who has the key?

The answer is, OURSELVES.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 9, 2007)

I had a thought once, 
but I forgot it!


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jul 13, 2007)

What happens to those memories you've forgotten? They're still in there. Scientifically, you're just not using those synaptic pathways anymore, so they are "buried", to put it obtusely. You can trigger these memories spontaneously when you unintentionally smell, taste, hear something that correlates to it. Alternately, hypnosis very much can recover these memories. It's amazing what the brain is capable of, even on the limited level that we use it.

As for the universe being a harmonious arrangement that mimics itself... This is very much the case. If you think about it, we are a collection of independent organisms. The basic building blocks- sub atomic particles coalesce to become atoms, atoms are combined into molecules. Molecules are arranged to make cells. Cells become multi-cellular organisms, which become tissues. These tissues form organs, and these organs comprise what we think of as "ourselves". In essence, we are a collection of countless organisms with an individual plan to survive, that happens to have found a balance to make what we think is... "us". I never really thought of this until I took a trip with a very large dose of cubensis mushrooms, and saw cells dividing in my hand, after which I felt that the universe is one vast organism comprised of everything within it. Organic, non-organic, matter, anti-matter. Everything is recycled, and we are the happy coincidence.

Regarding the nature of the universe... I suggest you read "The Doors of Perception" by Aldous Huxley (who also wrote Brave New World and The Island). And yes, the band "The Doors" were named after this book. It's about his experience with mescaline and other psychadelics, and how he came to his personal realization that entheogens are simply chemical tools that allow us to perceive reality beyond the scope of our ordinary consciousness and our ordinary senses. That these substances unlock "doors" in our perception that we can peer through. I firmly believe this is the case. It's much more complex than that of course, but our perception of reality is based upon what we perceive, and the conceptions we attach to those perceptions. All our existence is rooted firmly in experience. 

One day, I hope that we (our minds) and science will have the ability to open all of these doors, and let the full brunt of reality as it fully is come rushing in. Capable of being fully explored, measured, and explained.

~Ethno


----------



## Biznizz Hippee (Jul 14, 2007)

woha my brain is all like Woosh


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 14, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Yeah I heard that we only use something like 10-15% of our brain power, so who knows what goes up there.


That is an urban myth. It was probably started because we only fire a small amount of neurons at one time. If all of your neurons were firing at once, you would have a seizure.

We do infact utilize our entire brain. The brain as on organ takes in huge amounts of nutrients and requires loads of energy. Evolutionarily speaking, such an important organ would probably not evolve and waste so much energy providing for it while only a small amount of it is being used.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 19, 2007)

does it ever seem like you are the only person actually THINKING? its hard to imagine all the crap that goes thru my brain (that poor hamster with his little wheel) going thru someone elses. or maybe i spend too much time alone with my thoughts. or my bong.
heh.


----------



## yurple (Dec 21, 2007)

Science has proven that our thoughts are sent out on a frequency, and travel through the galaxy on that frequency.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 22, 2007)

Ethnobotanist said:


> Alternately, hypnosis very much can recover these memories. It's amazing what the brain is capable of, even on the limited level that we use it.


Hypnosis has helped many people "remember" being sexually abused by Satanists or abducted by aliens.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Dec 23, 2007)

suicidesamurai said:


> Hypnosis has helped many people "remember" being sexually abused by Satanists or abducted by aliens.


And the same with "truth serum" (sodium thiopental and other substances). This is the usually the fault of the therapist being non-objective and/or unqualified, and the biases of the person being hypnotised. Suggestion is a powerful thing, and the whole experience, which is naturally subjective, must be made to be as objective and empirical as possible for the best results.. 

But it can, however, very much can recover latent memories; this much has been proven in controlled settings time and time again, and further corraborated. Unfortunately, it is not an exact science and it also requires someone very skilled at inducing a deep hypnotic state. But it is really the best method we have. It all depends on the individual being hypnotised and the person conducting it, as I said. Some people are more susceptible to suggestion than others.

~Ethno


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 23, 2007)

I feel that hypnosis isn't powerful enough and can be easily manipulated by the patient. I didn't want to say anything as suicide has already said it... 

Hypnosis merely allows the person to indulge in their fantasies, give them even more firmness and reality. Lying to ourselves is rife, and it seems this world, for the most part, seems happy to wallow in lies; rather than face some perceived pain that would arise from admitting the truth.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 23, 2007)

_Exactly. I was just going to mention the same thing. _
_The mind is INCREDIBLY powerful!!! Hypnosis would have to be used very objectively, otherwise the mind will just create would it wants to._

_Our minds do not know the difference between reality and fantasy in an unconsciousness state and unfortunately contrary to popular MYTH, people CAN be hypnotized WITHOUT the person's consent and can do MORE DAMAGE than good._

_That is the other side of the spectrum. I have no doubt that hypnosis has been used in the past to benefit all involved, but not always._

_People can be hypnotized while unconscious. Not good._


skunkushybrid said:


> I feel that hypnosis isn't powerful enough and can be easily manipulated by the patient. I didn't want to say anything as suicide has already said it...
> 
> Hypnosis merely allows the person to indulge in their fantasies, give them even more firmness and reality. Lying to ourselves is rife, and it seems this world, for the most part, seems happy to wallow in lies; rather than face some perceived pain that would arise from admitting the truth.


----------



## bearo420 (Dec 23, 2007)

i talked to a girl who was like a prodigy, finished college at like 15 or something, so shes a psychologist and says that shes seen proof of it working, but only if you believe in it. People who sit down and dont believe in hypnosis never get hypnotized. people that do believe get hypnotized. 

to me I still dont believe it exists though, I think those people are like people that get drunk and you see the real person. they are the same person but its a release. its like telling them, ok your now sleep talking, tell me everything, I think they use it as a way to say things theyre afraid to say when theyre "awake" . like all the damn pills and placebos out there, your mind is capable of tricking itself very easily. oh I feel better, I must be because the doctor told me I would tonight after taking these 100 dollar pills. matter of fact I do feel better. nice

on a side note, this is what I think has happened with homosexuals, the images on tv, media, peer pressure, etc, have made many people gay when they were not instinctively drawn, yeah its proven they exist in nature, and probably half are instinctively drawn but I feel a lot of it in human, is mental and environmental to an extent. like they tell themselves well those 500 million gays on tv are so popular, and rich and I act like that and all the girls will talk to me then, and ill be popular and different, Ill be gay. poor kids. muff is right.


----------



## suicidesamurai (Dec 23, 2007)

bearo420 said:


> i talked to a girl who was like a prodigy, finished college at like 15 or something, so shes a psychologist and says that shes seen proof of it working, but only if you believe in it. People who sit down and dont believe in hypnosis never get hypnotized. people that do believe get hypnotized.


They say the same thing about psychics. If you don't believe in psychic abilities, you are interfering in some way with the psychical frequencies, so to speak, and the psychic can't properly read you. Of course they say this because those people would be skeptical and realize how inaccurate the psychic really is, so there needs to be an excuse, or if the psychic believes they have real powers, more of an explanation. People that believe in psychics will be amazed that the psychic knew their dead mother's name started with an M, and that they have a picture of them next to their bed. They forget about the 90% of information provided by the psychic that was wrong. You can't fool a skeptic in this way.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 27, 2007)

I figured all this out one night. Then I promptly forgot it all.



Oh, and please pass that killer shit you got!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 28, 2007)

You can have all your questions answered by sitting everyday for 5 minutes in the morning and 5 minutes at night..

One of the first things you will realize is that THOUGHTS ARE..

THOUGHTS JUST ARE

YOU have NO choice in what to think.. THIS is the biggest illusion created BY the mind..

YOUR only choice is WHAT thoughts to act on..

BUT the actual thoughts ARE.. they come IN ENDLESSLY...

Unless you begin a practice and sit daily and work on becoming conscious.. you will forever live in the delusion of thoughts..

No THOUGHT is ABSOLUTELY TRUE... thoughts are all relative to other thoughts.. a huge fabricated world...

THE REAL world is massive... the mind world where most people live 99.99999% is about the size of 1 drop of water...

the real world is THE size of the ocean..

NONE of this is true.. BUT it is a story that points out of your MIND at the truth...

iloveyou


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 22, 2009)

awesome thread


----------



## Brazko (Mar 22, 2009)

Spittn4cash said:


> awesome thread


 
Awesome Thread is Right......Glad this one circulated back up.

I found FAMILY.......My place on the Periodic Chart of Life.


Hey PAw, I'm HOme.......


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 22, 2009)

According to some books I've read on the subject, it depends on their frequency of use and importance to you. Basically junctions, or synapses connect neurons. Pathways get reinforced by repeated use, or entropy due to lack of use. Neurons have several possible pathways(over dendrites & axons), kind of like a computer network. The synapses connect two of a neuron's: axons, dendrites, or directly to a cell body. Complex arrays of connections and associates are made, forming complex thought, between several(thousands) neurons. Electric charges travel along pathways and the neuron chooses how to redirect the pulses. One single pathway going unused could cause a disconnection between 'suburbs' of neuron networks. This is how a single memory can trigger many more related memories that you perhaps haven't thought much of recently.

Once a neuron's axons/dendrites all become disconnected it entropies rapidly, and a memory can be lost forever. Then again, most events(short-term memory) never gets stored in long-term memory, as no permanent connections are made.

Brains cells are created constantly, and they entropy constantly. At varying rates, of course.


----------



## style (Mar 23, 2009)

Thoughts are our confirmation that we are Gods. Thoughts are creation in progress. The evolution of creation begins with the idea. 

We first think it, then we create it from a thought. When we evolve, our thoughts will be physical realities, divine creations. Our next step will be singing physical matter into our 3D. Manipulation of waves.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

My thoughts just run around inside my head and start fights with each other. ... 





ozstone said:


> Have you ever wondered what happens with our thoughts?
> Ok I might be a bit ripped right now but I have often thought of this.
> 
> I know we have a memory that stores information that our Brains process and holds for us to use , but what happens to the memories that we forget?
> ...


----------



## ozstone (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow You Guys have been Busy, I have not been on this site for ages nearly three years i guess, got to do with movin towns changin jobs and all that other sort of stuff, so its good to be back and read some of the threads that I either started or took part in, Peace to all.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Sep 15, 2010)

Too much information at once... ?

Not quite enough mental evolution.. ?
Or No fucking clue.. ? lol


Interesting as shit though. I just keep thinking of the "memory hole" in '1984'...


----------



## swishatwista (Sep 18, 2010)

Didnt we cover this when the Law of Attraction thread was floating around. Your thoughts are, and can be awesome as fuck, its like learning how to ride a bike, the more constructive action you take, getting on the bike, gritting your teeth, learn to balance, deal with speed, and motion, and learn from your mistakes, and thats really all you can do to learn how to ride a bike, and then from there you can go anywhere, a friends house, or if your still down to get your ride on, navagate to the park and hit some ramps up, or build them yourself at home. But all this couldnt of happened if you didnt learn how to ride your bike. Your mind is like a beautiful instrument, its abstrastly brilliant. Your body is the physical manifestion of your mind, they act as the legs and arms that is your physical conscious. Both are developed over time, so it acts accordingly to natures supreme rule of 'constant' change, verses stagnant or suspended, like frozen or unchanging. Thats why our life parellels so much shit, because just like our thoughts and physical body, everything is constantly in motion and always bringing forward the new, whether people want to realize it or not, and that is what people's realities mostly consist on, is there response to their ever changing environment. The best way to adapt to new surrounding and new situations as life occurs and your thoughts progress, is to notice patterns of succession or truth in your reality, and act accordingly to elevate your self to higher styles of thought and action(your reality), and to go along with the surpreme rule, that life is always in motion, and there is always a chance of either a postive reaction to time, or a negative reaction, where you are not adapting to the situation aproprietely, or on the other hand where you are in accurence with the rule of constant change. Its almost like you have a voice in your head, and the more you listen to it, when may having to grit your teeth or not(thats up to you) then more your adapting to the situation by catching up to live each moment as most fulling as possible, what ever you deem it to be. The best thing about your brain is that it adapts to each situation whether you want it to or not, you have control over what it sees, but you cannot specificly control the thoughts, because its always adapting and adding shit up for you, so you dont have to be turning the gears, you can just read the paper thats coming out, but dont forget for a second that you dont own and operate that machine, and my friend, is your shit, congrats. Although you cannot specificly control your thoughts, you have just about complete access to what it sees, you can call it wishful thinking, but what do you know about swaying sides and seeing through that its a successful wish, because along with the wish granted, you learned everything in between because you saw it all the way through, and thats the power of the Law of Attraction, because you dont only achieve what you seek, and see everything in between, which could lead to other possibilities you couldnt of imagined, because you didnt see it, it was like a bonus after looking into what you initially sought out to obtain/know. Everything stems off of everything, there are no exclusions. Its like this, life is like a big ass tree, and you couldn't change the days it lives, but you can decide how many branches it has. You decide how big those branches are, and depending on the size of the branches, you decide how many side branches it has off the main branches, and the bigger the main branches, the bigger the side branches can get, and later support side branches of its own. Life is beautiful, because no matter what, the sun is shining, no matter if your looking at the sun or the moon.


----------



## HighRider0503 (Sep 22, 2010)

I think our thoughts are stored somewhere in our brain, but our brain throws the thought away if we dont think its important enough. Thats why you always remember a girl's name if you're really into her, apposed to forgetting someones name that you have no intrest in.
Just my opinion.


----------



## treehuger84 (Sep 25, 2010)

no snot...
no plugholes....
just a brain that associates everything to other things to make thoughts accessible.. 

but yeah bro you are a bit sideways.....


----------



## good2bkind (Sep 26, 2010)

Everything is stored in the Field. Akashic records, and all that. Since time is relevent only to this particular experience, things that you remember, having happened in the past, are not really in some past, at all, nor are the events themselves. So the things you remember are happening right now, as are future things, including your future and past lives, and every event that ever happened anywhere, ever-- here or in whatever infinite parallel universes you wish to summon up.


----------



## Brazko (Sep 28, 2010)

, What you said may sound mumbo jumbo to some, but yes I would have to completely agree with your statement. Past, Present, & Future are but of integral relationships. The best way to demostrate this is being familiar with an 'Space-time diagram' expressed by 'quantum field theory'. I'm not that greasy with it, but it clearly demostrates the properties of subatomic particles that interact with an photon, primarily speaking of an (-)electron and it's counterpart (+)positron. It's pretty simple to understand after a moments time of studying and taking in, but quiet too much to explain here at the moment for everyone to truely follow what is being said. So anybody interested can go look up info on 'Space-time diagrams' and 'Quantum field theory' to get a better understanding. Basic knowledge of physics is all that is needed, or not... Here's a quick quote from Louis De Brogile:

"In space-time, everything which for each of us constitutes the past, the present, and the future is given en bloc...... Each observer, as his time passes, discovers, so to speak, new slices of space-time which appear to him as successive aspects of the material world, though in reality the ensemble of events constituting space-time exist prior to his knowledge of them"

and here's another from a Zen master:

"It is believed by most that time passes; in actual fact, it stays where it is. This idea of passing may be called time, but it is an incorrect idea, for since one sees it only as passing, one cannot understand that it stays just where it is."







good2bkind said:


> Everything is stored in the Field. Akashic records, and all that. Since time is relevent only to this particular experience, things that you remember, having happened in the past, are not really in some past, at all, nor are the events themselves. So the things you remember are happening right now, as are future things, including your future and past lives, and every event that ever happened anywhere, ever-- here or in whatever infinite parallel universes you wish to summon up.


----------

